# Emirates ID



## thriftybrit (Aug 5, 2011)

I am a little confused about the Emirates ID.

I entered the UAE on a 30 day tourist visa and my employer is currently doing what is needed to obtain work/residence visa.

Can I obtain an Emirates ID now with my tourist visa or do I have to convert my visa to a work one and then get Emirates ID to apply for residence.

Anyne know?

Thanks


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

You have to have your visa stamped in your passport to get your ID http://www.eida.gov.ae/en/process-and-fees/registration-process.aspx


----------



## thriftybrit (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks Bedougirl

This may seem like a daft question, but when it says "entry visa" does this include tourist visa as this is stamped in my passport.

Does one have to be resident to apply for an ID card?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

You have to have residency.


----------



## thriftybrit (Aug 5, 2011)

Thank you Bedougirl, you are very kind


----------

